# Η διαχείριση της εικόνας της χώρας στο εξωτερικό



## nickel (Jun 16, 2016)

Χρήσιμο άρθρο των Νέων. Τα έντονα, δικά μου. Να 'χα κι έναν καλό όρο για το _nation branding_...


Ο μύθος του nation branding
Απόστολος Μαγγηριάδης | Τα Νέα 15/06/2016 |

Ο Πρωθυπουργός ανακοίνωσε χθες τη σύσταση του Συμβουλίου Εθνικής Επικοινωνιακής Πολιτικής, με στόχο τη στρατηγική διαχείριση της εικόνας της χώρας στο εξωτερικό, που έχει πληγεί την επταετία της κρίσης. Το εγχείρημα βασίζεται στη θεωρία του nation branding, μιας ιδέας που ακροβατεί στα όρια της θεωρίας των διεθνών σχέσεων και των κανόνων του μάρκετινγκ. Σύμφωνα με αυτήν, η φήμη και η εικόνα μιας χώρας επηρεάζουν άμεσα τον τουρισμό, τις επενδύσεις, τις εξαγωγές και κάθε άλλη επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα της χώρας και των κατοίκων της. Ο Αλέξης Τσίπρας χαρακτήρισε αναγκαιότητα εθνικής σημασίας την επικοινωνιακή προβολή της Ελλάδας που, όπως είπε, τα τελευταία χρόνια «βάλλεται διαρκώς εξαιτίας της οικονομικής κρίσης και προσφάτως του προσφυγικού ζητήματος».
Πατέρας της θεωρίας του nation brand είναι ο Σάιμον Ανχολτ, ένας βρετανός ίματζ μέικερ που πίσω στο μακρινό 1996 εντόπισε αναλογίες ανάμεσα στον τρόπο με τον οποίο ένας οργανισμός ή μια εταιρεία δομεί την εικόνα της (branding) και στον τρόπο με τον οποίο μια χώρα δομεί τη διεθνή της εικόνα (nation branding). Δημιούργησε μάλιστα και μια λίστα που «μετρούσε» κάθε δύο χρόνια τη φήμη και το επικοινωνιακό αποτύπωμα κάθε χώρας στο διεθνές περιβάλλον. Στα χρόνια των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων η Ελλάδα είχε καταφέρει να μπει στην πρώτη δεκάδα των χωρών με θετικό εκτόπισμα, αλλά η θέση της κατρακύλησε αμέσως μετά το 2004 φθάνοντας στον πάτο τα χρόνια της κρίσης.

Είκοσι χρόνια μετά τη διατύπωση της καινοτόμου συλλογιστικής του, ο Ανχολτ έχει αναθεωρήσει. Οπως εξηγεί πια στους συνομιλητές του, θεωρεί ότι στην εποχή του facebook και του twitter, της αυτόματης διάχυσης της πληροφορίας, των ταμπλετών και των έξυπνων κινητών, *η ιδέα του να αλλάξεις τις προσλαμβάνουσες της εικόνας της χώρας σου περνάει μόνο μέσα από την ίδια την πραγματικότητα. Με άλλα λόγια, καμία εκστρατεία δημοσίων σχέσεων δεν πρόκειται να επηρεάσει το perception (τις προσλαμβάνουσες) της εικόνας της Ελλάδας στο εξωτερικό, εάν η ίδια η χώρα δεν αλλάξει.* Εάν δηλαδή δεν καταφέρει να εκπέμψει την εικόνα μιας χώρας που ξεπερνά την κρίση με ποιότητα, καινοτομία και εξωστρέφεια. Μιας χώρας που δεν παράγει εικόνες απεργιών, ξύλου και μιζέριας, αλλά τάξης και αισιοδοξίας. Που ελκύει επενδύσεις λόγω του ευνοϊκού επιχειρηματικού της περιβάλλοντος και όχι λόγω ξεπουλήματος. Που γίνεται διάσημη για τον τουρισμό της όχι για την αισχροκέρδεια αλλά για την υπεραξία του τουριστικού της προϊόντος.
Ο Ανχολτ εξακολουθεί να δουλεύει ως σύμβουλος στρατηγικής σε αρχηγούς κρατών ανά την υφήλιο και όπως έλεγε στον γράφοντα σε μια συνέντευξή του από την έδρα του στο Νότινγκ Χιλ του Λονδίνου, «Εχω δουλέψει με προέδρους και πρωθυπουργούς σε παραπάνω από 50 χώρες τα τελευταία 15 χρόνια και σε όλους μεταφέρω το ίδιο μήνυμα, ότι εν τέλει θα κριθείτε από τις πράξεις σας, άρα πρέπει να εργαστείτε ώστε να διασφαλίσετε το απαραίτητο περιβάλλον για να επιτρέψετε στους πολίτες σας να βελτιώσουν την ίδια τους τη χώρα. Δυστυχώς, λίγοι το συνειδητοποιούν».​


----------



## daeman (Jun 16, 2016)

nickel said:


> ... Να 'χα κι έναν καλό όρο για το _nation branding_...



Παρότι νομίζω πως το άρθρο περιέχει αρκετά συστατικά για την παρασκευή κάποιου εδέσματος που δεν θα μας βαρυστομάχιαζε, σε τόσα νήματα, όλο και κάτι θα βρεθεί:

*branding = επωνυμοποίηση, καθιέρωση / εδραίωση φίρμας / εμπορικής επωνυμίας*

*μπράντα (η), παναπεί brand*

*brand image

*[h=1]brand signature[/h][h=1]brand style guide[/h]
_και _για το nation branding _και _για το rebranding: 



nickel said:


> Και το *rebranding*, το να ενισχύσουμε τη θετική επίδραση μιας φίρμας, να την ανασυσκευάσουμε και να την κάνουμε πιο ελκυστική, πιστεύω ότι μπορούμε να το πούμε *επανεπωνυμοποίηση*. Για την ακρίβεια, να το γράψουμε, γιατί δεν λέγεται εύκολα.
> 
> Μου είπαν να δω αυτό το βίντεο και το έβαλα στα _To Do_ μου.
> 
> ...





Earion said:


> *Greece : A brand that's never been branded*
> Ατάκα λιγόλογη αλλά γεμάτη νόημα. Που αξίζει να μπει στα Κοψίδια μας.
> Αλλά η *επανεπωνυμοποίηση*, Νίκελ, προορίζεται να ζήσει μόνο ως γλωσσοδέτης! Αν δεν απλοποιηθεί δηλαδή άμα τη εμφανίσει.



Επανεπωνυμοποίηση; Κάνα Ζαντάκ έχει κανείς;

Eeny, meeny, miny, moe
Catch a tiger by the toe
If he hollers, let him go
or he'll bite your tongue. Oh no!


----------

